# A New CM Breyer! ESPRIT!



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

My second ever customized Breyer! He was loads of fun and has tons of detail. He's for sale on eBay for only $20 right now >>

LSQ Custom CM Breyer Grullo & Grulla Paint ESPRIT Horse - eBay (item 290411080846 end time Mar-14-10 19:30:24 PDT)









Hoof detail! Woot!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW , he is beautiful ....you have a lot of talent IMO


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh my gosh its gorgeous!!!! I want it so bad. lol, its gorgeous.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks! I'm so glad you like him! 

As far as your comment on my page, I'd love to do a commission of your daughter's horse if you were up for it. I charge between $40-$60 (not including the cost of the breyer) depending on the coat complexity. 



RadHenry09 said:


> WOW , he is beautiful ....you have a lot of talent IMO


----------

